# Booster pack inverter



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

We have a Schumacher XPF 2260 booster pack, they also call it a portable power station
http://www.batterychargers.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductName=94026968CA
this might make a good start to someone emergency power needs, ours has seen a fair bit of use and seem very durable. Haven't used the invertor yet but it has seen quite a bit of booster action and some compressor time.

just more stuff to think about


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a coupon to get one of these for $27 ... it gets great reviews, though there is no inverter.

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-volt-jump-start-and-power-supply-38391.html

Good opinions here too:
http://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=10&f=18&t=631919

You can also get a pretty decent inverter from Harbor Freight (Princess Auto in Canada?) for about $20


----------

